# Hey Pressure Pro



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a Mi-T-M power washer thats almost 20 years old and its been a great workhorse for me. Noticed a small leak today at a fitting and it seems a small hairline crack has developed. 

I don't have anyplace around me that repairs and will have to replace the part myself. Do you think _any_ fitting will work, or should I order the part from Mi-T-M, *if* they still stock it for a 20 year old machine? 

I guess I’m asking first, if you think it should be replaced. Then if you think it matters where I get the part.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Time to blow the cob webs off that wallet.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Time to blow the cob webs off that wallet.


But she still works like a champ! :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

sweet


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't tell...is that comin from a threaded section? If so tak it apart and put some thread seler on it.(captain obvious)
Or call Pressure Washing Products http://www.pressurewasherproducts.com/


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I can't tell...is that comin from a threaded section? If so tak it apart and put some thread seler on it.(captain obvious)
> Or call Pressure Washing Products http://www.pressurewasherproducts.com/


Its a hair-line crack in the nut. Just started searching the web looking for parts. Thanks for the link Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Its a hair-line crack in the nut. Just started searching the web looking for parts. Thanks for the link Aaron. :thumbsup:


That's what she said:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> That's what she said:whistling2:


I would have expected that from Chris, but _you _Aaron? :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's a temp fix.

A little Form-a-Gasget in the crack, screw back on, and then a hose clamp around the nut - tighten the bejesus out of the hose clamp. Also a little teflon thread tape on the threads will help. 

Won't be 100%, but it will greatly reduce the loss.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The unloader is shot.

Cost you under $75 and is an easy swap. 
http://www.pressuretek.com/sustprun.html. Call Bob to make sure its a bolt on replacement (should be)

You should have a pressure gauge to set it, but you can basically put it on, power up, open your gun and the unloader should be flowing 10% of your total flow.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Its a hair-line crack in the nut. Just started searching the web looking for parts. Thanks for the link Aaron. :thumbsup:


are you saying you busted a nut using your power washer today?! 



:laughing: I keel me.


----------

